

HP takes a swing at Apple’s MacBook Air with new Voodoo Envy laptop - lurkage
http://venturebeat.com/2008/06/10/hp-takes-a-swing-at-apples-macbook-air-with-new-voodoo-envy-laptop/

======
jrockway
The Ethernet-in-the-power-brick is a cool idea. It's like a docking station,
but smaller. (Of course, a docking station would have video and USB... but you
have to start somewhere and this is a damn cool idea.)

------
swombat
Ok, it's a small laptop. Great. So are many others. Does it have anything else
in common with the Macbook Air?

~~~
akd
Does the MacBook Air differ from other laptops on any parameter other than
size?

~~~
nickb
MacOS X. It's a deal-killer to a lot of us.

~~~
jrockway
Yeah, the Air would be much nicer without the OS X tax.

------
GrandMasterBirt
God forbid you have a baby in the house that climbs up the desk and steps on
it. Its going to be a 2 thousand dollar junk :).

